

Apple-Samsung verdict shows that Microsoft thinks different - krishnasun
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57500348-71/apple-samsung-verdict-shows-that-microsoft-thinks-different/

======
rbanffy
It also shows they have effective cross-licensing agreements.

~~~
krishnasun
@rbanffy, right on the money!

